# All-Over Printing on 100% Cotton?



## STITCH USA

Hello guys! We here at STITCH. love this forum so far.

Really quickly, we are an upcoming philanthropic designer apparel company. We do not have any prints yet, but we have some amazing things in the works but would like your help clarifying a few things.

First and foremost, I am Kyle, thanks for your help collectively - many of the posts on here have taught me a lot.

I have studied the difference between DTG and Sublimation printing. I really like the Sublimation process and overall quality of the graphics, but here is my issue...

We would like to place quality of our apparel items at the highest priority. We would LOVE to offer a 100% cotton shirt to our customers and the marketplace, but is there any way to have an "all-over print" cotton shirt using DTG?

From my understanding, DTG is for cotton (relying on adherance), Sublimation is polyester specific (due to chemical bonding between ink and material).

Is there a DTG printing company that does all over prints? We are not interesting in printing our own shirts - so does anyone know who we should contact in order to achieve this goal? 

Are there any alternatives that I have missed, or am I right in saying that if we want a quality all-over print, we are limited to Polyester?

Last, I havent gone shopping for any designer apparel in the last year - are there any polyester shirts/canvases that give a genuine, feel-good, breathable esque? If so, how do I go about finding out whether or not a polyester shirt will give me that comfort? 

Thanks so much in advance guys!

Kyle | STITCH.


----------



## Angelina313

Hi Kyle.

I'm looking for the same answers, so look forward to the answers you receive!


----------



## STITCH USA

Angelina313 said:


> Hi Kyle.
> 
> I'm looking for the same answers, so look forward to the answers you receive!


Great! Always nice to have a partner in the never ending search for Truth and Justice!

I will make sure to keep you posted if I find any answers about our question


----------



## paradigmprint

If you are asking what I think you're asking (that you want a shirt that is a full print - back & front - top to bottom), you're going to need to have fabric printed prior to the production of the shirt itself. There is no process that I'm aware of that will give you that look "post" production of the shirt.

Using sublimation, I guess it might be theoretically possible but it'd seem it would take a specially made platen for each size shirt, several pressings around the shirt, and a perfectly matched alignment. But you'd still have the issue of the sleeves.

Good luck .... would love to hear that I'm wrong!


----------



## STITCH USA

paradigmprint said:


> If you are asking what I think you're asking (that you want a shirt that is a full print - back & front - top to bottom), you're going to need to have fabric printed prior to the production of the shirt itself. There is no process that I'm aware of that will give you that look "post" production of the shirt.
> 
> Using sublimation, I guess it might be theoretically possible but it'd seem it would take a specially made platen for each size shirt, several pressings around the shirt, and a perfectly matched alignment. But you'd still have the issue of the sleeves.
> 
> Good luck .... would love to hear that I'm wrong!


So, I had my first meeting with a printing company today. I was pretty disappointed with respect to them as a potential company that mine will ultimately rely on. But, this is aside from the point.

What I did learn, is that what I am trying to accomplish CAN be done with a cut and sew process. Unfortunately, they outsourced the process and did not have ANY high quality samples of the fabrics that there are available. I will be going to another company on Thursday to actually watch the process and test several high-quality materials.

As for the prints themselves, I personally prefer to have single sided, front, artwork - top to bottom, sleeve to sleeve. But, I will leave the option open for my customers to purchase double-sided.

From what I understand, if I buy a roll of material, they will print on a template that I find to be best - which means I will have absolutely all control over every aspect of the apparel, which is FANTASTIC! I am determined to give our customers the absolute best product, service, and drive that I can possibly deliver.

And to clarify, there does not seem to be a high quality print that can be done on all over cotton. Which, is alright. Polyester 100% using the Sublimation process and a Cut & Sew post print process is what I will be using. As for material, I have not received any samples yet, but when I do, I will make sure to report my findings here.


----------



## socreate

Following...
Same need here. Let us share again here if/when we find out anything new...


----------



## splathead

Full all over printing on polyester fabric using dye sublimation is readily available. Shops like Printful does it, as well as doing cut and sew dye sublimation on other styles, like leggings, dresses, hoodies and underwear.


----------



## socreate

Yep. But we are looking for organic fabrics like cotton.
I don't like to wear "plastic bags" and neither do my customers


----------



## into the T

socreate said:


> Yep. But we are looking for organic fabrics like cotton.
> I don't like to wear "plastic bags" and neither do my customers


actually both cotton and polyester are organic compounds

unless you mean the 'organically grown' designation
but that 100% organic cotton custom printed, custom cut and sewn t-shirt will cost your customers ~$75
unless you bring costs down by buying bolts and bolts of fabric and access a dedicated cut and sew factory, both of which will be exploiting child/adult labor where deaths are merely a weekly ledger entry


----------



## splathead

socreate said:


> Yep. But we are looking for organic fabrics like cotton.
> I don't like to wear "plastic bags" and neither do my customers


You can do inexact all over printing with plastisol or water-based inks. I wouldn't do full color for obvious reasons and you'll have to live with voids and one color designs unless you can live with multi-color prints that you can't register. Grunge type images works best.


----------



## splathead

into the T said:


> unless you bring costs down by buying bolts and bolts of fabric and access a dedicated cut and sew factory, both of which will be exploiting child/adult labor where deaths are merely a weekly ledger entry


Listen here Mr. Dramatic, those who don't know you might think you are serious. Give the new guy a break, please.


----------



## into the T

splathead said:


> Listen here Mr. Dramatic, those who don't know you might think you are serious. Give the new guy a break, please.


but daaad, he started it with the 'garbage bags' drama

point taken though, better to have a more measured/less colorful response
feel free to delete


----------



## socreate

No offense taken  
Thank you for all the valuable hints and tips.


----------



## Koby

it's full print here.I can do research if you want.


----------

